# Heart of the Matter Farm 2020 kidding



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 4, 2019)

I have been so busy this fall.
Hoping to get pictures up soon.

I had the vet  out Friday to do ultrasounds to confirm pregnancy in 8 that was in with the bucks in August/September.

October 21st put 5 boer does in with Chestnut and 2 nubian does in with Olaf and 1nubain in with a nubian buck.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 4, 2019)

I have to space my kidding out because I only have 7 pens in my kidding barn but there is a big area so 1 can stay there. If I have done my figurings right when the second group is ready I can move the first group out of the kidding barn and in another barn.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 4, 2019)

All 8 are bred. 3 possible could have triplet. Rest possible twins. All due in January too.
My vet thinks that 1 of the does will have a girl too. She said let me know if this doe has a girl. Because when she was ultrasounding the ones butt was facing her. Lol


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 11, 2019)

First group of 8 clipped and shots given. Moved into kidding barn. Getting ready for January.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 11, 2019)

Here is a list of who is possible having how many.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 17, 2020)

Still waiting on babies.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Still waiting on babies.


How soon are they all due?  I’m waiting too..but I’ve got another 2 weeks...just gave 2nd selenium this morning...


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 17, 2020)

1st group: 3 due January 16th, 3 due January 21st, 1 due January 27th. 2nd group: 5 due from March 22nd-27th


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Hmmm..you’re going to be busy.  I was thinking last night, I think next year, I’ll time it so the kids come later, and it’s warmer here...it’s 12’ today. and we’re getting 8” of snow...more than we already have.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 17, 2020)

It has been 26 today. They are calling for snow all day tomorrow here.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> It has been 26 today. They are calling for snow all day tomorrow here.


So, you’re getting the same storm...a lady drove from Bellefonte to get my goose today...she said there was no snow...huh?  So, when you sell kids later in the year...do you make less money?  Goats aren’t very common around here...they are kind of a luxury.  Do you wether yours to sell or not?  We couldn’t sell our buck at all and took a huge loss.  I’m thinking we should wether in case we can’t sell and they are here longer.  At what age do you wean and try to sell?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 18, 2020)

I try and sell to 4-h kids. I asking 250-300 depending on my goats kids. And that is low for my area. I do band most of my boys. If I see 1 or 2 that might turn out to be a nice buck when older then I will not band. And sell them as commercial bucks. What ever I dont sell I send to the sale barn. I start weaning at 10 weeks old. I tag and band at 9/10 weeks old. The longer you wait for the banding the better it is for the boys. But dont wait to long or they may get to big for the band. When ever you take animals to the sale barn never think you are going to get alot.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 20, 2020)

Robin had twins on the 18th. She had 1 boy and 1 girl. Mary had twins on the 19th. She had 1 boy and 1 girl. Lyla went this morning at 4:30 with triplets. She had 2 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 20, 2020)

Ahhhhhhhhh!  CUTE!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 22, 2020)

Oreo had triplets 2 girls and 1 boy






Nora had twin boys


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 23, 2020)

Lucy had 2 girls this morning at 5:30/6:00am


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh!  CUTE!!!


they are adorable...are you keeping them or you don’t know yet?  Too early to even think like that!!  Just enjoy those babies!  The smell, the snuggles...you’re so blessed


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 23, 2020)

I am deffently keeping the dapple doe. I am still figure out if there is any other ones from this kidding I want to keep. I have 5 due in March.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 27, 2020)

Nicole had 1 boy and 1 girl last night. That is the last of my January kidding. I have a break til March 22nd.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Nicole had 1 boy and 1 girl last night. That is the last of my January kidding. I have a break til March 22nd.
> View attachment 69341View attachment 69342


Oh my gosh..they are priceless!!  Which is which?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 28, 2020)

Boy is all red with some dappled.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 24, 2020)

I have 5 more does due from March 22nd-27th. 4 Boers and 1 Nubian.
And hoping 2 of my other Nubians due in June.


----------



## mendofarm (Feb 24, 2020)

That is the most uniquely colored goat I have ever seen in your avatar.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you. He is now my on boer buck I have. He is a nice buck. And the colors he throws is soo cool too. I will get some updated pictures of the babies soon.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 17, 2020)

I am at day 145 with a couple of my does in the next group to kid. I will get pictures of the kids from the first group today.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 17, 2020)

Here is 2 of the 5 due.

Tanny due March 22nd or 27th







Naomi is due March 22nd


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 17, 2020)

Here are some of the January babies. Enjoying their feed.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 21, 2020)

Naomi had 2 boys today.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 23, 2020)

Adele had triplets Sunday. 1 boy 2 girls.






Riley had 2 this morning. 1 girl and 1 boy. Boy was dead.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 25, 2020)

We lost Riley yesterday morning.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 25, 2020)

Moana had triplets. All boys. Will be bottle feeding 1 then. She will not have enough for 3.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 26, 2020)

Tanny had a boy and girl!!!


----------

